
Code Execution on a Tamagotchi (2013) - luu
http://www.kwartzlab.ca/2013/05/code-execution-tamagotchi/
======
kencausey
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160330132239/http://www.kwartz...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160330132239/http://www.kwartzlab.ca/2013/05/code-
execution-tamagotchi/)

~~~
striking
The link now auto-redirects to this one. I wonder what would happen if someone
tried to archive it as it is now?

------
tekromancr
She has done some really cool things with a tamagotchi. There is an article
from PoC||GTFO that is related. Using power glitching to corrupt the stack
pointer and hit a NOp sled. Really cool stuff.
[https://www.alchemistowl.org/pocorgtfo/pocorgtfo04.pdf](https://www.alchemistowl.org/pocorgtfo/pocorgtfo04.pdf)

------
taylorbuley
Just started looking into Cydia, cycript and static analysis on an older model
iPhone for application development debugging. If you're a dilettante, enjoyed
this article and want to get some productive use from your older model iPhones
it's a lot of fun. [http://www.cycript.org/](http://www.cycript.org/)

